# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Një hulumtim ndërkombëtar për jetën erotike

## Ullmar Qvick

Gazeta ime lokale "Norrköpings Tidningar" shkruan sot për dashurinë, ose më mirë të themi për jetën seksuale. Firma e prezervativeve (kondomëve) Durex ka bërë një anketim në planin ndërkombëtar për jetën seksuale në shumë vende, dhe ja rezultati:
Hulumtimi përfshin 350 000 njerëz. Francezët bëjnë dashuri 137 herë në vit, e marrin vendin e parë! (Ata jetojnë pra sipas reputacionit, apo jo?). Në vendin e dytë janë grekët me 133 herë, ndërsa ne suedezët jemi mbetur të turpëruar: vetëm në vendin e 33-të me 94 akte dashurie në vit! Harroni filmat erotike suedeze - e vërteta është e hidhur!

Turpi ynë bëhet edhe më i madh kur na krahasojnë me fqinjtë tanë: Islandezët 119 herë (janë në errësirë të plotë për gjysmën e vitit dhe me natyrë të egër, shpjegimi im), norvegjezët 102 herë, danezët 101 herë dhe finlandezët 97 herë në vit. (se finlandezët janë aq të dobët sa ne suedezët e di mirë - dy gratë e para në jetën time ishin finlandeze!)

Dihet se japonezët janë shumë të zënë me punë - edhe duke shikuar filmat pornografike në televizion - dhe ata nuk kanë kohë për seks, me 46 herë në vit janë në vendin e fundit në botë!
Pak më mirë në Hongkong dhe Singapore (të dy me 79 herë). 

Hulumtimi merr parasysh edhe preludet e aktit të dashurisë, ku thailandezët janë më të papërmbajtur me 11,5 minuta dhe anglezët që duan të ndizen ngadalë përdorin 22,5 minuta, dhe gati të njëjtë janë gjermanët me 22,2 minuta. 
Në këtë aspekt nuk ka shumë dallime midis vendeve nordike: islandezët dhe suedezët 19,8 minuta secili, finlandezët 19,7 minuta, norvegjezët 18,1 minuta dhe danezët 18 minuta.
(Kur e lexoj dhe përkthej këtë, një pyetje po lind në trurin tim: A kanë detyruar njerëzit në hulumtim të shtrihen me kronometër në dorë - ose si alternativë, a kanë pasur vezhguesit e tyre prezent në këto raste?) 

Orgazmat sigurisht janë të lidhura me përgatitjet. Ndezja bën rezultatin më të mirë n'Itali, ku 61% prej pjesëmarrësve deklarojnë se ata kanë orgazëm çdo herë kur bëjnë seks. Suedezët edhe një herë zhgënjim: vetëm 33% kanë orgazëm çdo herë, dhe Suedia vendoset në vendin e 30-të. Për mua përsonalisht një farë ngushëllimi se finlandezët rezultojnë në vetem 24%, ndërsa kinezët janë në fund të listës me 19%. Këshilla ime për gratë kineze, pra: ato duhet të kërkojnë një burrë nga Italia!!! 

Kuptohet se shifrat nuk janë të njëjta për burrat dhe gratë: 45% prej burrave arrijnë në orgazëm çdo herë, vetëm 17% prej grave. Shifra dëshpëruese.... 

Suedezët dhe danezët fitojnë kampionatin botëror për seks pa dallim! 64 përqind pohojnë se ata kanë bërë seks me një person pa e ditur prejardhjen (personalitetin) e tij/saj. Shifra mesatare për botën është 35 përqind. Më të kujdesshëm janë spanjollët (!) me 26 përqind,vietnamezët me 24 përqind dhe hindianët me 20 përqind.

Pyetja e fundit: Ku janë shqiptarët??? Besoj se ata/ato nuk përfshihen në hulumtim, sepse me merr mendja se ata/ato mund të konkurrojnë me francezët...... Si mendoni ju? 

Tani, mos më qortoni për temën, kam shkruar çka tregohet në gazetën e ditës së sotme, "Norrköpings Tidningar". Bashkë me artikullin botohet një fotografi, ku një grua  franceze duket jashtëzakonisht e kënaqur me partnerin e saj! Desha të shtoj se gazeta në fjalë është shumë e respektuar, konservatore, dhe nuk merret me sensacione.... Dhe pikërisht për atë arsye e botova këtë tekst, si rezultat i një studimi serioz shkencor!!

Ullmari

----------


## gurl

Urime per temen dhe per statistikat 'interesante'.

Ku jane Shqipetaret? Te fshehur si nenshtetas te vendeve ne te cilat jane bere anketat.

Pse s'eshte bere kjo enkete ne Shqiperi? Sepse Shqipetaret nuk jane akoma gati te flasin lirisht per tema te tilla. Megjithate do ishte ide e mire te benim nje sondazh ne forum, te shihnim rezultatet.

----------


## [xeni]

> Megjithate do ishte ide e mire te benim nje sondazh ne forum, te shihnim rezultatet.


hehe... shqiptaret ia fusin kot...s'ka sondazh qe ia nxjerr sekretet shqiptareve  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

sh e vertete Hasanaj .. nuk mund te besh sondazh me shqiptaret .. se e trefishojne numerin .. nuk i le krenaria shqiptare .. hunda nuk ulet kollaj :PP

----------


## gurl

Jam SHUME dakort me ty sh.hasanaj  :buzeqeshje: 

Ne jemi te gjithe MJESHTRA   :sarkastik:

----------


## ATMAN

a keni deshire tju sjell disa tregime erotiko-seksuale te verteta nga vende te banuara nga shqiptare, shqiperia, kosova,mali i zi, etj etj etj
tregime ku tju mbushet mendja se shqiptaret jane vertet hamshoret me te medhej te evropes......................

----------


## [xeni]

nuk eshte vendi ketu... Ky suedezi ketu ka sjelle nje Hulumtim, nuk ka hape teme erotike.
ato lloj tregimesh futen ne kategori te tjera...
pastaj trillet letrare nuk tregojne asgje.

----------


## PINK

he njehere Aruno :P

jam kurioze jo se e ve ne dyshim ....por  pjesa me  e madhe mburren nje cik .. per punen e shifrave :P

----------


## amaro

90 % e hamshorve  shqiptareve ne evrope thone qe jane italian kur shkojn per jete note, kshu qe per at pune italiont gzojne kaq reputacion te mire!!!

----------


## ATMAN

po eshte e vertete qe italianet e kane famen shume te madhe ,

por shqiptaret ja kalojne shume me teper italianeve,  italianet jane me shume xhentile se sa shqiptaret, por kjo ndodh sepse jane me te pasur se shqiptaret ,dhe jo se kane fantazi me shume se ne shqiptaret, ne nje shoqeri ku cdo gje matet me para kuptohet qe ai qe ka para me shume eshte xhentil sepse ka avantazh leket.

por kur vjen puna tek veglat e punes shqiptaret ja kalojne te gjitheve sepse vegla punes nuk punon me leke

nje shqiptar emigrant ketu ne itali, kur donte te rregullonte ndonje te huaj i thoshte si fillim se ishte italian, dhe ato te dashurat e tij ishin shume te kenaqura,nga pikpamja seksuale, dhe nuk i largoheshin edhe kur ai i betohej dhe sterrbetohej se ishte shqiptar 

besoj se e kuptoni se shqiptaret jane hamshore te medhej dhe kjo eshte per arsye se ne jemi nje popull mesdhetar , dhe klima mesdhetare loz nje rrol te madh ne kete drejtim, shqiperia eshte nje vend kryesisht i ngrohte dhe ditet e shumta me diell gjate gjithe vitit lozin nje rrol te konsiderueshem ne kete dretim

por ka edhe faktore te tjere qe lozin nje rol te madh sic eshte ushqimi ,klima, guzhina shqiptare eshte kryesisht guzhine orientale-turke  , etj etj 

mund te kete edhe ndonje faktor tjeter qe nuk me vjen ndermend tani

shqiptaret jane meshkuj ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales dhe me kete nuk dua te ul meshkujt e tjere te huaj , por dua te them se ne pergjithesi shqiptaret kane nje jete shume te pasur seksuale , dhe tjeter pune eshte se nuk para hapemi ne sodazhe per te thene te verteten

meqe po flasim per sondazhe , une kam lexuar para disa ditesh ne nje reviste ketu ne itali, se ne vend te pare ne bote jane brazilianet ,  per mesataren e kryerjeve te akteve seksuale 

megjithate sondazhet ngelen sondazhe nuk jane 100% te sigurta

----------


## Leila

> a keni deshire tju sjell disa tregime erotiko-seksuale te verteta nga vende te banuara nga shqiptare, shqiperia, kosova,mali i zi, etj etj etj
> tregime ku tju mbushet mendja se shqiptaret jane vertet hamshoret me te medhej te evropes......................






> besoj se e kuptoni se shqiptaret jane hamshore te medhej dhe kjo eshte per arsye se ne jemi nje popull mesdhetar , dhe klima mesdhetare loz nje rrol te madh ne kete drejtim, shqiperia eshte nje vend kryesisht i ngrohte dhe ditet e shumta me diell gjate gjithe vitit lozin nje rrol te konsiderueshem ne kete dretim
> 
> por ka edhe faktore te tjere qe lozin nje rol te madh sic eshte ushqimi ,klima, guzhina shqiptare eshte kryesisht guzhine orientale-turke  , etj etj 
> 
> mund te kete edhe ndonje faktor tjeter qe nuk me vjen ndermend tani
> 
> shqiptaret jane meshkuj ne kuptimin e vertete te fjales dhe me kete nuk dua te ul meshkujt e tjere te huaj , por dua te them se ne pergjithesi shqiptaret kane nje jete shume te pasur seksuale , dhe tjeter pune eshte se nuk para hapemi ne sodazhe per te thene te verteten


"Hamshore te lashte."

 :pa dhembe:  

Pika qe s'te bie!!

----------


## Labeati

Shqiptaret hmmm, veshtire por seksi eshte nder te paktat gjera qe mund te bejne shumica, vecanerisht ata te fshatit dhe malesise, ne nje jete pa shume variacion.(se mos do shkojne ne gjym, apo golf).

Dhe nuk kushton para, tamam per fukarate.

Fakti qe Greqia dhe Italia qendrokan ne vendet e para, besoj i dedikohet faktit qe ka shume shqiptare atje....lol, ndersa Franca ngaqe ka shume afrikane... lol

----------


## Hyllien

Kjo stastike ne Shqiperi nuk do kishte vlera sepse ne nuk perdorim condoms ne sasine qe e perdorin shtetet e tjera. Nuk kemi nevoje per gjera te tilla. Condomsat e ato rroce pocet e tjera i perdorin ata qe kane frike mos e lejne cucen shtatzane, os mos ikin per jete prasi para kohe. Ne per te dyja rastet nuk na ben syri terrc  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Keto sondazhe nuk i kemi per shkak se nuk kemi problem me erotiken dmth.
Se Japonezit gruja i thote kam pune ose Holandezit ose ku ta di une.
Ndersa neve,gruaja nuk na kthen fjalen.  :pa dhembe:  
Ndoshta duket si tallje kjo,po ky eshte realiteti yne.

----------


## pelin

*Ne vend te sondazhit...( marre nga Forumi shqiptar, rubrika -Argetim e zbavitje)*


_njehere tre shoqe nje italiane nje gjermane dhe nje franceze dhe jetonin ne nje kolegj. Vendosen qe kur te ktheheshin ne kolegj... qe mos ta merrte vesh kujdestarja qe keto kishin bere sex gjate kohes se pushimit, i thoshin njera-tjetres :"Hengre gjelle me patate sot".

Kjo histori vazhdoi deri sa mbaroi shkolla. Secila nga keto shkoi ne vendin e vet. Pas disa kohesh i shkruajne letra njera-tjetres. 
Francezja i shkruan gjermanes dhe italianes : 
-Jam martuar me Pierin nje avokat shume i zoti,nga gjendja ekonomike jemi mire fare. Gjelle me patate hame 3 here ne jave. 

Gjermanja i shkruan francezes dhe italianes : 
-Jam martuar me Hansin nje ekonomist shume i zoti,nga gjendja ekonomike jemi mire fare. Gjelle me patate hame 4 here ne jave. 
Italiania i shkruan gjermanes dhe francezes : 
-Sono spossato con Muco un' emigrante albanese, nga gjendja ekonomike jemi cope-cope, Mucua punon ne ndertim. Gjelle me patate hame dite per dite,kur e ka punen afer vjen e ha "dreken" ne shtepi. Po me ka pjell belaja me te se pasi mbaron se ngreni i fut nje te lepire dhe "taves".

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ndryshuar për herë te fundit nga Jola : 21-01-2004 më 15:32.  
_

----------


## miki_al2001

me keto sondazhet po ju tregoj nje te vertete qe me ndodhi me nje shqiptare pasi e vizitova.i them ke tension te larte duhet te dobesohesh te biesh ne peshe,po he thote si ta bej,po ja vrapo rreth 3 here ne dite ketu e te liqeni, nja 5 km perafersisht i bie,ouuu thote kush shkon deri te liqeni,epo mire i them une bej sex 3 here ne jave me gruan,ouuu doktor thote ja ku eshte liqeni.lol./

----------


## miki_al2001

ndersa nje psikolog po u thonte te pranishmeve ne salle ,kam bere nje studim rreth aktivitetit sexual te njerezve dhe kam zbuluar qe 38% bejne sex 3 here ne jave,te cohen ne kembe te pranishmit qe bejne sex 3 here ne jave cohet pjesa me e madhe,33 % bejne sex 3 here ne muaj te cohen ne kembe cohet nje pjese e te pranishmeve,20 % bejne sex 1 here ne dy muaj cohen dhe aty ca,7% nje here ne 6 muaj kishte disa.dhe thote dy perqind bejne sex nje here ne vit.njeri fillon dhe bertet ja ku jam jam ketu te gjith e kethejne koken dhe e shkojne nje burre te ulur diku nga fundi si ka mundesi thone qe kaq i gezuar edhe pse ben sex 1` here ne vit po ja tha e kam rradhen sonte.

p.s.me falni se sihte vendi per kete po ka lidhje me statistiken.

----------


## Leila

> Keto sondazhe nuk i kemi per shkak se nuk kemi problem me erotiken dmth.
> Se Japonezit gruja i thote kam pune ose Holandezit ose ku ta di une.
> Ndersa neve,gruaja nuk na kthen fjalen.  
> Ndoshta duket si tallje kjo,po ky eshte realiteti yne.


Ne fakt, Japonezet dhe Kinezet (aziatiket, gjeneralisht) nuk ia kthejne fjalen burrit, dhe disa ndoshta jane akoma me strict se sa grate Shqiptare kur zbatojne kete "rregull te pashkruajtur." Mos bej gjykime per kultura qe s'i njeh.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Interesant se me postimin tim kam krijuar një farë orteku.... aq shumë komente brenda një kohe të shkurtër. Kjo vërteton se kjo temë ngjall shumë interesim dhe reagime!

Në fund të fundit, nëse e vlerësojmë erotikën dhe dashurinë jo vetëm si një cështje për "hamshorë" dhe "sex-bombs", por dicka që na ndjek gjatë jetës, atëherë mendoj se vetëm ndjenjat erotike nuk mjaftojnë fare në marrëdhëniet midis të dy gjinive. Ky konstatim është gati banal; gati të gjithë njerëzit (me një farë maturie) e dinë. Më interesante duket pyetja: A mund të ekzistojë dashuria midis burrit dhe gruas pa erotikë? Dhe më tej: A do ta pranojmë si një norm shoqëror erotikën, pra epshin thjesht biologjik, pa dashuri? Sigurisht prostitucioni bazohet në një "normë" të tillë shoqërore, por si të gjykojmë në jetën normale? (Prostitucioni nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë normë shoqërore - do të ishte shëmti!) 

Nëse epshi seksual është një gjë, dhe dashuria midis të dy partnerëve një gjë tjetër (ku epshi është vetëm një element në marrëdhëniet e mirëfillta të dashurisë dhe jetës së përbashkët shoqërore) - a do të jemi tolerues në lidhje me erotikën e rastit? A do të pranojmë këtë fakt, këtë dobësi, dhe pastaj të vazhdojmë jetën normale me partnerin/partneren tonë, pa dobësim të dashurisë? Dhe, në rast se po, a do të pranojmë këtë të drejtë për të gjithë, për femrat njësoj si për burrat?

Në realitetin ballkanik besoj se "hamshorët" pranohen në shoqëri, por femrat e martuara që kërkojnë partnerë të ndryshëm do të krijojnë reagime shumë të ashpëra nga ana a burrit, apo jo? Edhe te ne, suedezët "me emancipim", flitet jo rrallë për "kurvëri" në raste të tilla, ndërsa burri - hamshori - tolerohet, ndoshta nëse ai vërtet tepron ai mund të haset me përbuzje si imoral. 

A kemi të bëjmë me mbeturinat e moralit të vjetër patriarkal? Me siguri se po. Dicka nga mendimi i prapambetur "gruja është prona ime" ende jeton.  Nga ana tjetër, për fëmijët pasojat mund të bëhen më të rënda nëse nëna e tyre vazhdimisht kërkon "aventura". Për arsye biologjike por edhe shoqërore roli i gruas si nënë ka një rëndësi të vecantë. Mund të thuhet se "misioni biologjik" që ka gruaja, d.m.th. të bëhet nënë, disi e bën peng....  

Pikërisht me këtë arsyetim mund të pohojmë se kombinimi epshe seksuale + dashuri me mirëkuptim dhe respekt njerëzor + martesë (ose bashkëjetesë stabile pa martesë) ka shumë anë pozitive, apo jo? Ky kombinim, ideali i shumë njerëzve në botë, krijon kushte për një jetë në harmoni, ngrohtësi dhe siguri... Por njeriu ka shumë dobësi: Sikur pronari i kopshtit shikon përtej gardhit, dhe mendon se bari në kopshtin e komshiut duket më e bukur, më i freskët se në kopshtin e tij.... por duke menduar më thellë ai kupton se bari është i njëjtë në të dy kopshtet! Fantazia jonë na mashtron, edhe dihet se frutat e ndaluara janë tërheqëse.... kjo është në natyrën e njeriut.

Mjaft për sot. Ju falënderoj për komentet. Po buzëqesh pak në lidhje me këtë temë -  kur kam shkruar për Gjergj Elez Alinë dhe për tema të tjera letrare, komentet kanë qenë më të pakëta! Sigurisht, dashuria, erotika, marrëdhëniet midis njerëzve vlejnë të diskutohen gjithmonë, pavarësisht nga përvoja dhe mosha jonë.

----------


## StormAngel

> Ne fakt, Japonezet dhe Kinezet (aziatiket, gjeneralisht) nuk ia kthejne fjalen burrit, dhe disa ndoshta jane akoma me strict se sa grate Shqiptare kur zbatojne kete "rregull te pashkruajtur." Mos bej gjykime per kultura qe s'i njeh.


Kerkoj ndjese.  :pa dhembe:  
Ndodhin gabimet tek une,shpesh i ngaterroj ca pune.Ndoshta per shkak se nuk di.

----------

